# Questions on casting



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 6, 2017)

I've been thinking about making resin pen blanks. After you mix everything up and pour it in the molds, does it have to be put in a pressure pot or just let it set up. This is just resin, no wood. The vacuum/pressure pot may come later.


----------



## Sprung (Oct 6, 2017)

Eric, I have not done any casting myself, but when it comes to straight up resin casting, it depends on what resin you are using. If you're using PR, no pressure needed. If you're using Alumilite, you will definitely need pressure. Lately I've seen a couple thin epoxy based casting resins become available, one of those being Liquid Diamonds, and supposedly it does not require a pressure pot either.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## sleevecc (Oct 7, 2017)

To add to Sprung's comment,,, as long as you are using a thin or slow cure epoxy or PR resin you should be good, I have a vibrating table that helps out as well to remove any bubbles but if mixing colors it tends to want to blend them together.. Just try to make sure when mixing to not get as many bubbles as you can. Alumilite makes several types of casting resin, try the Amazing Clear cast it is slow cure and more affordable, which can be found HERE PR is fine as well but boy does the smell get to me after awhile. Havent tried the liquid Diamonds as of yet but am hearing good things about it. Alumilite dyes and mica powders work well with it.. have to be careful with certain powders and dyes some will slow the cure process down or even stop them from curing fully or will not mix worth a damn.. some will just sink to the bottom as well, timing of pours and many things to consider.


----------

